# Salted Minnows?



## Frogman Ladue (Jun 24, 2012)

I was out fishing with few young bucks yesterday, and I got a "WTH?" look at the end of the evening. Does anyone else salt a freeze left over minnows at the end of the day? I dunno if this is a lost trade or what... I can remember back to when I was just old/big enough to carry the minnow bucket, and at the end of the day, we took the left over minnows, put them in a plastic bag, dumped a ton of salt on them, and put them in the freezer for the next trip--it was just what we all did. I did this yesterday evening, and the guys from work were looking at me like I was some kind of alien. 

There's an abundance of Perch up here. The universally known, best way to catch them is drop anchor in the mud, and drop hooks to the bottom. Two rigs were used, Perch spreaders and Crappie rigs. Three hook sizes were used, #2,4, and 6. Three baits were used. Worms, live shinners, salted left overs. Everyone on the boat dropped lines with a different set up. If the spreaders were hitting, everyone abandon the crappie rigs and swithced to spreaders--vis versa. Hooks getting cleaned, drop down a size. Hooks getting swallowed, go up a size. Worms hitting, everyone switched to worms, minnows, salted minnows, so-on. By the time of an hour out, the whole boat was dialed-in on set up, and we all hit the bag limit by lunch time. 

Old dog teaching old tricks?


----------



## atxjess (Jun 24, 2012)

I've been fishing since I was very young and have never heard of this. But to me it sounds like a great idea, like potato chips for perch. :lol:


----------



## IwanaFish (Jun 24, 2012)

never heard of it. But I am always willing to try something different. Now they do sell dead minnows or shiners at wally world in a bag. Not sure if they are shiners or not. Dropping a spider type rig with multiple offerings sounds like a good idea though.

Lonny


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Jun 24, 2012)

Supposedly, the salt ionizes the water and attracts fish, much like salt impregnated rubber lures.... :roll: :roll: Whatever...somehow, sometimes it just works better than the live stuff, and it's cheap. It's real nice with pond fishing, whereas you can pack a shoulder strap, sammach sized soft cooler with your bait, a few pops, and a small fly box with hooks, sinkers, and bobbers. It keeps it easy to carry all yer gear in one hand and a pole in the other.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 24, 2012)

I remember when you could buy jars of salted minnows 

And for SW all the bait shops sell frozen salted smelts


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 25, 2012)

Check out this site
https://www.lakemichiganangler.com/tips/general/how_to_make_salted_minnows.htm

salting or brining baits have been around forever


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Jun 25, 2012)

...I start at step 5 and end at step 7. Substitute a baggie for a bucket.


----------



## catdaddy (Nov 19, 2012)

dont see why not. i allways catch smallies on shrip off the bottom. when im fishin on shore for cats. im sure they would eat salted minno all the same


----------



## willfishforfood (Dec 18, 2012)

I fish salted minnows all the time when I fished Lake Michigan. Caught browns, rainbows, coho and chinook on them.


----------



## JMichael (Dec 19, 2012)

Never heard of this before. I normally stick my minnows on an aquarium aerator and take them with me on my next trip. I've been able to keep them alive for as long as 2 weeks before. Might have to give this salted method a try and see how it works out.


----------

